# Budgie aviary



## Keira29 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello everyone 
I have had a small aviary for just over a year now, I have 6 budgies 
3 girls and 3 boys, they have all paired up and I noticed a batch of 7 eggs laid 
On the floor of the aviary, so I was advised to add some nest boxes, I added four 
Nest boxes and 2 females went on there way and laid eggs, all seemed well and happy until I went into feed them and eggs from both boxes have been thrown out onto the floor, blood all over both nest boxes and one female budgie missing all feathers on her head, I’ve taken the nesting boxes out because I don’t want them fighting, I don’t intend to breed them and thought I was doing the right thing . My questions are will the females be stressed out now I’ve removed the nest boxes ? I guess they want to have babies and I don’t know if I’m doing right or wrong to be honest. Any advice or help would be appreciated 

Keira


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Colony breeding is extremely dangerous for the even most experienced owner. I would never advise colony breeding as you frequently end up with dead birds unless you are really careful and know what you're doing.

Keep a close eye and make sure there is nothing that resembles a good nesting spot in the aviary.

Are you able to bring them to the inside area and lock them in over night? This way you can limit the amount of day light hours they get and you can bring them out of condition to discourage breeding.


----------



## Keira29 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you for replying 
They don't have a indoor area , it's a home made aviary and it's basically a frame with the bottom half panneld and the top half aviary mesh with perspec plastic around the top half ( I have 6 cats so this stops them being able to jump up onto the mesh) there's nothing to make a nest from or on , they laid eggs on the floor just random before I put the nesting boxes in, I don't want them to fight, I do seem to have a very aggressive female who picks on the other two calmer females, only since I put boxes in though
This is my aviary



http://imgur.com/8EhHZ9k


----------



## Keira29 (Sep 6, 2018)

My aviary 









My birds


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Keira, I just posted on your Introduction post, and I suspected you might be colony breeding . I posted this link there, and I'll post it again here for your convenience, and for anyone viewing to be able to read it. I'm sorry that these unfortunate events happened with your nests. That scenario is only one of many things that could go wrong when colony/aviary breeding. https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/cage-and-colony-breeding-differences-and-dangers.html

Again, please read all the Stickies on Talk Budgies . The breeding section has some good advice on how to do it properly. How long have you had budgies? We usually advise that members have kept and observed them for well long enough to have a solid understanding of all aspects of keeping them before looking into breeding. There's a lot to know, such as behavior, health, diet vs breeding preparation diet, what to look for when selecting mates, how to prevent unfortunate events from happening, what to do if they happen, etc.

Stick around and learn. Regardless how long we've had birds, we can always keep on learning! :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Keira,

As explained, this forum does not condone colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers.
I'm very glad you've removed all of the nest boxes at this time. Hopefully, none of your budgies was too badly injured. 
You may need to separate your birds for awhile until their hormones get back under control.

It would be best for you to do everything possible to discourage breeding in the aviary from here on out.

I noticed in the one picture that you have a huge bunch of millet hanging in the aviary. Millet is high in fat and should only be given sparingly as a treat.

Healthy Diet for your Budgie

Quality Seed Mix

Cuttlebones/Mineral Blocks/Manu Clay Roses

Apple Cider Vinegar with the "Mother"*


----------

